# Where is the ultimate showroom for safety lights in New England



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Im in Ct. want a place i can go to and see the lights in person befor i outfit my truck this year. . I dont mind driving to Mass. Rhode Island New York etc. 
A road trip is always good. 

So where is the ultimate showroom of lights to see...

Thanks..


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Bump ^

Anyone?

Need help. going through light withdrawls.........:crying:


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

you could try Aw Direct there in CT


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I was told AW Direct is out of business in Ct.

They closed there store here.....


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Maleko;1070141 said:


> I was told AW Direct is out of business in Ct.
> 
> They closed there store here.....


yea you are right they are in madison Wi thats what there adress is on the catalog i just got from them. You could also try M.H.Q they are in malborough MA.


----------



## IronSide (Aug 24, 2010)

AWDirect got bought out by Grainger. When I was with a VFD I always went to J&S Radio on Rt. 32 in Willimantic. Always had a good supply of lights. Also Cap City on Post Rd. in Warwick, RI. Was just in there last weekend. Lots of lights!


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

strobes n more is in RI


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Strobes n more? do they have alot to actually see working in the show room?

Thats what i liked about AW Direct. the guy in the show room would even turn off the light in the room so u could c how they looked.....


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

Iam not sure there web site is good they got a lot of vids up of there lights


----------



## truckie46 (Jul 6, 2009)

Maleko;1074436 said:


> Strobes n more? do they have alot to actually see working in the show room?
> 
> Thats what i liked about AW Direct. the guy in the show room would even turn off the light in the room so u could c how they looked.....


They have some stuff on display, but the great thing about strobesnmore is that the owner Louis Mistro will help you find just what you want. Go on their website www.strobesnmore.com and take notes on what you might like and then when you go there, if what you want isn't on display, he will pull it out of a box and power it up for you so you can see it before you buy it. Top notch operation. I buy all of my stuff from him.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Adamson industries in haverhill, ma has a decent show room. lots of whelen, expensive though.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

were in Ct are you located


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

kitn1mcc;1075403 said:


> were in Ct are you located


Im in Fairfield County........ Newtown area.......


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

little too far out of my area


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

kitn1mcc;1076012 said:


> little too far out of my area


Why? is there a store near you?


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.sirennet.com/
and
http://www.youtube.com/user/SIRENNET

Getting their act together with videos online...

Example: http://www.sirennet.com/newwhtisuled.html

Click on TV

Good Luck!


----------



## AW Direct (Sep 28, 2009)

You can check out our lights on our website www.awdirect.com, we also include videos so you can see the light in action and if it meets your needs. AW Direct now ships from a warehouse in New Jersey, so you can have your order delivered within one day, in most cases. Any questions on our product please call us at 1-800-243-3194 and one of our customer service representative or product techs can help you.

Thank you, 
AW Direct


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

no bring the store to you


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

Does Whelen have a store front? I know they are somewhere here in NH i dont think they have a store though. Great lights but the prices of them are a lil over the top


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

no storefronnt


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

absolutely check out MHQ, excellent customer service, and everything they sell is on display. i dont suggest buying from them (cheaper online) but you can see everything there.

they just completely renovated their showroom and have a whole amber section.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Louis is a total *ss. I requested delivery by USPS/Canadapost and he sent it by courier. We canucks pay through the nose for couier "brokerage" fees. Often up to 1/3 or more of the cost of the item. Motormouth Louis decided to call me at home one nite after 11, and chew me out, after I asked in an email why he sent by courier. Filed a complaint against him with the BBB next day (was going to let it go). Never again. Apparently I'm not the only one. There were/are several threads on this board, and others about him and his business practices.



truckie46;1074509 said:


> They have some stuff on display, but the great thing about strobesnmore is that the owner Louis Mistro will help you find just what you want. Go on their website www.strobesnmore.com and take notes on what you might like and then when you go there, if what you want isn't on display, he will pull it out of a box and power it up for you so you can see it before you buy it. Top notch operation. I buy all of my stuff from him.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I've never had a problem with strobes n'more. The guy even took time to show me how to crimp AMP connections. There's two sides to every story.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Um, actually there are more than two sides when it comes to motor mouth Lou. Here is but one from this site, search here, or do a google, you'll find more:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83909&highlight=strobesnmore



Sno What;1080466 said:


> I've never had a problem with strobes n'more. The guy even took time to show me how to crimp AMP connections. There's two sides to every story.


----------

